# Preconceived Notions of Far Away Lands



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't want to continue on in the PV thread even though this is somewhat relevant but had to share with others who might understand where I am coming from.

Just had a late lunch and ran into a very old friend. She was asking me what was going on with me and I was telling her that I was getting ready to move to Mexico for a year or so and she had this strange look on her face... I asked her what was up and she said "but they are all trying to leave Mexico and come here, I understand about going to Cancun on vacation, but why would anyone want to MOVE to mexico?"

I proceeded to pull out my iPad and show her some stunning pictures of my previous trips of Mexico City. She was looking at them incredulously but saying nothing. Then when I got to one from the subway, she all the sudden started laughing. Then turned to me and said "I THOUGHT you were pulling my leg showing me these pictures of those tall buildings, Mexico City doesn't have skyscrapers and I am 100% positive it doesn't have a subway, heck all of NC doesn't have a subway.. *you are showing me pictures of New York City aren't you?" *

****************
but I also want to share my favorite 
Clueless American Story:

Several years ago, I was at the airport on my way to Dubai and ran into someone I knew in High School. She asked where I was going and I told her Dubai. She looked confused and said something along the lines of "what state is that in?" to which I tried explaining to her that it was in the Middle East, right beside Saudi Arabia. She, like my old friend above, looked at me kind of strange, then started talking about other stuff, then out of the blue asked me "so what do you do about the bathroom?" Caught off guard, I was like "huh?" to which she relies "well you know, how do you use the bathroom over there?" I think maybe she has heard about squat toilets to which I reply "oh they really don't do the squat thing much anymore most of the new building going on is incredibly elegant and modern" 

She replies "but do they have separate tents?" 
:confused2:
I am now the one with a strange look on my face! 

She then asks "so do they have any electricity in this town?" 

:fish:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

kito1 said:


> I didn't want to continue on in the PV thread even though this is somewhat relevant but had to share with others who might understand where I am coming from.
> 
> Just had a late lunch and ran into a very old friend. She was asking me what was going on with me and I was telling her that I was getting ready to move to Mexico for a year or so and she had this strange look on her face... I asked her what was up and she said "but they are all trying to leave Mexico and come here, I understand about going to Cancun on vacation, but why would anyone want to MOVE to mexico?"
> 
> ...


I enjoyed your stories. I think we all have met people who are clueless about other places. It doesn't even have to be another country. 

During the Vietnam war I was living in Berkeley where there where lots of student demonstrations and riots. Then the army drafted me and, before sending me to Vietnam, they sent me to Oklahoma for training. There I met people who had never been to California, but they assured me that all the demonstrators in Berkeley were "communists agitators".


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

kito1 said:


> I didn't want to continue on in the PV thread even though this is somewhat relevant but had to share with others who might understand where I am coming from.
> 
> Just had a late lunch and ran into a very old friend. She was asking me what was going on with me and I was telling her that I was getting ready to move to Mexico for a year or so and she had this strange look on her face... I asked her what was up and she said "but they are all trying to leave Mexico and come here, I understand about going to Cancun on vacation, but why would anyone want to MOVE to mexico?"
> 
> I proceeded to pull out my iPad and show her some stunning pictures of my previous trips of Mexico City. She was looking at them incredulously but saying nothing. Then when I got to one from the subway, she all the sudden started laughing. Then turned to me and said "I THOUGHT you were pulling my leg showing me these pictures of those tall buildings, Mexico City doesn't have skyscrapers and I am 100% positive it doesn't have a subway, heck all of NC doesn't have a subway.. *you are showing me pictures of New York City aren't you?"*


You might want to choose your friends more wisely. Thanks for the stories.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Longford said:


> You might want to choose your friends more wisely. Thanks for the stories.



Ha Ha.... I grew up in a town where many people have never left the state and can't imagine any reason for doing so. A huge once in a lifetime vacation would be to go to the Bahamas! 



I am probably looked at like I have 3 heads by most people here!


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

These are great! I have a few of my own:

- On my way to the airport to fly to Central America when I was 18. Stopped for gas and chatted with a local I knew (small town in Virginia). She asked where I was going. Told her Costa Rica. She asked how far of a drive that was 

- On an airport parking bus at DFW. Fellow passenger asked where I'd flown in from. Answered Mexico. She got a very strange look on her face, pondered it awhile and finally responded, "Well where did you fly from? They don't have airports in Mexico..."

- Heard a story about an American who decided to "move to London." So she packed up all her stuff, had a farewell party, got on a plane, and landed at Heathrow. Immigration asked her what the purpose of her visit was. She told them she was "moving to London." And was sent home on the next flight. That she'd need a visa to live and work in the UK just never crossed her mind.

- My husband is 110% Mexican. But he's of Spanish/Italian ancestry and is 6'2" tall and Caucasian. Many Americans just CANNOT believe that he's Mexican. Even though roughly 10% of the Mexican population is of European ancestry and are as white (or whiter!) than my husband.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I read in more than a few places where Americans are some of the least traveled people in the world. And I actually think that a large percentage really believe that the world revolves around the USA, meaning they (the USA) actually have control and say in worldly governance, acts and procedure. 
.. Although the ignorance is sometimes beyond belief, I really can not fault them on this part. Sure you may not know the voltages for household appliances, the availability of drugs that have been on the market for 20 years or whether you drive on the right, left or even both lanes. But if you are interested enough you might want to look it up somewhere. But they really are not interested in the world, too many bad news days on Headline News Channel and that's all we need to know. Volcanoes in New Zealand, nope,can´t go there, cartels in Mexico, nope can´t go there, earthquakes in Chile, nope can´t go there and dingos stealing babies in Australia, nope, can´go there. The list is endless, just stay in the USA and close the doors.
.. What is bothersome is the refusal to investigate an answer before asking basic questions but more so the inability to even ask an intelligent question to begin with. 
.. I guess this is reflected in the election campaign going on there now. Too few people care to understand what the facts are, care to even do a bit of research or independent thinking or even remember what happened 2 weeks ago besides 4 years ago.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

We started planning this move about three years ago it seems. We were met with the same "Are you nuts?" questions and faces, usually followed by, "You're kidding me, right?" Then a string of Mexico stories gleaned from the media, or from films or from tourists who come back from AI's or something.

For some, including our sons, it has taken that long for them to understand why we are making the move. In their case, it was legitimate worry about where we would live, not the region, but the house. Now, they are all on our side, seeing how happy we are and how looking forward to it we are.

You will hear preconceived notions, and you will have preconceived notions all during your search. Places like this Forum, good well written books on expatriation to Mexico will bring you knowledge. My mind is not working as well as it should, but other here will refer you to these books, websites and guides.

Three years, for us looking back was a long time, but what was a ridiculous dream, or a BHAG, is on the precipice of reality, and we have not been this excited in many, many years. Be careful in your explorations, be careful of all the stories positive and negative, spend time in Mexico, real time, not hotel time, living day to day even as little as two weeks at a time. Maybe you'll find it as great as we found it when we did that - and now we are sure it is right for us....but do your own research.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

When my family first drove to Belize from Canada, it was surprising how many people did not believe it was possible without taking a water taxi.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

When I announced that I was retiring in Mexico, an acquaintance asked me where in Mexico. I replied "La Paz … in the southern part of the Baja California peninsula." She said, "Oh, so you'll be in the US. I thought you meant *Mexico*." When I explained that the peninsula is in Mexico, she looked mystified, then came back with, "Well, then, why do they call it California?"


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

My father was a career military man so we had to pull up stakes every couple years, basically bouncing from one Pacific nation to another, but when he retired they literally stopped right there in California and haven't gone anywhere since. My parents don't even have passports anymore. Needless to say, when you grow up like that, it's next to impossible to stay put. It's the only life I know. I did a short stint in the Marines and then started out on this gypsy lifestyle I enjoy so much. I really only stayed put long enough to go to medical school and I've been moving every couple years since. 

My parents are used to me calling from a new places out of the blue. When I get a job offer, I usually just give away my furniture, pack my clothes and I'm off. So one day I called my mom to tell her I had just arrived in Nicaragua. She put the phone down and yelled back to my dad, "your son's living in Africa now!"


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Enjoying your anecdotes!

As you can see from my profile countries, the U.S. is a foreign land for me. I’ve lived north of it and south of it, but I have visited it very little. I know lots about it from the media, but as we know that isn’t the same thing as experiencing it first hand.

This summer I had to drive from Colorado to Ontario (Canada) with my daughter to move a pickup truck full of her belongings, as she was starting a new university program, and [long story, details not relevant here]. We passed through Nebraska, Iowa, Illinois, and lower Michigan. Flyover country, nothing of interest, right? At least that‘s the reputation of those parts as far as people from elsewhere know.

We decided to make it a road trip instead of to get it over with as fast as we could. It was fascinating! There was so much to see, and we only touched a small fraction of it. We had to pass up ten sights on our list for every one that we did stop and visit. Of the ones we did take in, there was *not* a single one that we said afterwards “_Well, that wasn’t worth it… if we had known, we wouldn’t have stopped there_.” No, everything we stopped to see was super interesting. Landscapes, museums, architecture, art, wind farms—the states that we passed through now have a personality and identity in my mind.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

maesonna said:


> Enjoying your anecdotes!
> 
> As you can see from my profile countries, the U.S. is a foreign land for me. I’ve lived north of it and south of it, but I have visited it very little. I know lots about it from the media, but as we know that isn’t the same thing as experiencing it first hand.
> 
> ...


Your comments are part of the reason that I can't imagine going to a foreign place and staying in one place, and one place only.

I've traveled all over the US during my time working for other people, and even in the tiny towns never failed to find something amazing.

Once I spent four weeks, every other week, in northern Maine in March and April. Not the best time of year to go there. But the rinky dink motel, the only one open out of season, had a beautiful creek running behind it. And if I drove just 30 miles northeast, I was at the lighthouse that was situated on the most easterly piece of land in the US. A little point, surrounded on three sides by rocks and nasty currents: no wonder the lighthouse had been needed! 

But beautiful in its wildness.

There is no place on earth, to my mind that has no redeeming qualities. What a shame it would be to live one's life without the desire to see as many of them as possible in a lifetime, and to meet the people who have chosen to live there.


----------



## goerge111 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Experience and rude awakenings*



FHBOY said:


> We started planning this move about three years ago it seems. We were met with the same "Are you nuts?" questions and faces, usually followed by, "You're kidding me, right?" Then a string of Mexico stories gleaned from the media, or from films or from tourists who come back from AI's or something.
> 
> For some, including our sons, it has taken that long for them to understand why we are making the move. In their case, it was legitimate worry about where we would live, not the region, but the house. Now, they are all on our side, seeing how happy we are and how looking forward to it we are.
> 
> ...



I moved to Mexico over 5 years ago. My wife and 2 year old son with 2 bags each and a few dollars to start a new life. Life was good prior to this for many years with travel and a good job. Harder times followed prior to leaving Canada. I was basically in a position to have to start all over financially.

With some experience in Mexico for having worked there for almost 2 years. It is definitely not a place you can put into words or understand without experiencing it first hand. Needless to say many friends and family will never understand and that is OK. It was a choice my wife and I made. My Spanish to this day is poor but again understandable if given an opportunity.

Mexico is a place where beauty and great weather exist and the bad things you see in the news and people comment on. That can be said about every big city in the US or Canada. Basically if you are running away it is a mistake as what ever problems you had can be amplified in a place where you neither fully understand the language. or culture, and must deal with day to day issues. 

I do have an adventurous spirit and not fully understanding others around me does not bother me. Likewise comments of others although it is good to consider them should not dissuaded you. Life is basically full of mundane little tasks most of which are insignificant. Some important opportunities need to be seized and can make the difference. 

It is funny how some people have such strong views and opinions they believe to be true. Most are harmless but some definitely need to be challenged. For those in lala land say hello to the real world. 

An example. I moved to Mexico and went to the bank to get a mortgage on a house. I was denied. No win situation right. Wrong. I told my wife to go in and call out the loans officer and stomp him into the ground creating attention. The main point being why to professionals who most likely were in the top 5% of their clients could not get a loan, and why should we deal with their bank (Canadian based.) The loans officer was reminded that he works for us the clients as well. Since he was dumbfounded that a woman was putting him in his place and demanding all our money be put in our hands created a major problem for the bank and especially the loans officer who clearly was has no power or authority. 

To make a long story short I was personally informed from the head office in Mexico City not only do I qualify for the loan but should I need 20 to 30% more that was OK. This was within about 2 hour of putting the loans officer in his place. As a result of risk taking on my part I currently live in an upper middle class neighborhood surrounded by other professionals. If I look back the best that I could have afforded in Canada in the same 5 years was lower middle class and 20 extra years of mortgage. 

Life is what you make it where you make it. 

Mexico is now my home with upper middle class luxury!

By taking care of fiction the facts are clearly better.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Some very uplifting posts here.

To some extent, what we can see is determined by what we are looking for.
Kudos to those who see the good in other people and places.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

When I was completing my 1st overseas assignment, the company had a "re-entry" seminar. For the life of me, I couldn't understand why I needed a seminar for re-entry to the US.
Turned out really interesting as focused on what I call the differences between people that seek out international adventures and those that think that absolutely crazy. A lot of focus on not talking about or referencing assignment experiences too much as peoples eyes would glaze over and eventually you will just become isolated. How true!
I ended up with a smaller but tighter group of friends but quickly started looking for other opportunities.
If you are on this sight, highly likely that you are in the former group so not surprised with the feedback being received.


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> - Heard a story about an American who decided to "move to London." So she packed up all her stuff, had a farewell party, got on a plane, and landed at Heathrow. Immigration asked her what the purpose of her visit was. She told them she was "moving to London." And was sent home on the next flight. That she'd need a visa to live and work in the UK just never crossed her mind.


Like every film and TV show when a character decides to "move to Europe". Usually London, Paris or Rome. Always makes me facepalm.

adam.


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> But they really are not interested in the world, too many bad news days on Headline News Channel and that's all we need to know. Volcanoes in New Zealand, nope,can´t go there, cartels in Mexico, nope can´t go there, earthquakes in Chile, nope can´t go there and dingos stealing babies in Australia, nope, can´go there. The list is endless, just stay in the USA and close the doors.


Ironically, this is exactly what a lot of us in the civilised world think about the USA!

Shooting in Houston? Police mass murder in New York? War monger in the White House? Oh, lets just go to Italy instead!

Even a trip to Naples can't possibly be as dangerous as ending up on the wrong side of Washington! 

adam.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> When I was completing my 1st overseas assignment, the company had a "re-entry" seminar. For the life of me, I couldn't understand why I needed a seminar for re-entry to the US.
> Turned out really interesting as focused on what I call the differences between people that seek out international adventures and those that think that absolutely crazy. A lot of focus on not talking about or referencing assignment experiences too much as peoples eyes would glaze over and eventually you will just become isolated. How true!
> I ended up with a smaller but tighter group of friends but quickly started looking for other opportunities.
> If you are on this sight, highly likely that you are in the former group so not surprised with the feedback being received.


I feel so lucky that all my friends in several countries (including the States) and most of my relatives are the kind that "seek out international adventures" or at least vacations. They may not want to retire in Mexico, but they applaud my choice if for no other reason than it gives them a reason to come here for a nice holiday!


----------

